# Humanities & Anthropology > History & Civilisations >  Greatest Greek contributions to the world

## Zauriel

Ancient Greece's greatest contributions to the world

Olympic games- the international sports competition in which almost every country participates in. 

democracy- It means rule by the people. Athenian Greeks might have invented democracy but power was in the hands of wealthy merchants. Romans who aspired to the same ideal were also the elite few. Also Rome still had slaves so Rome doesn't have a true democracy. How can there be a true democracy in a society populated by slaves? The British Parliament was born only because King George was forced to share authority with aristocrats. Even the U.S. Senate was ran by only white men until 20th century. How can you have democracy in a multi-racial country with a senate ran by people excluding minorities? Granted, Asians and Hispanics didn't immigrate to the U.S. until mid-19th century. Blacks were still slaves back then until the Civil War, so they couldn't vote and run in public office. Native Americans could not even run any government in their own country. What real democracy has racial segregation and inequality laws? That is why U.S. was not a real democracy until Blacks and other minorities have won participation in the whites-only government in the late 1960's or early 1970's. 

Hippocratic Oath: the moral code of medical ethics upheld by doctors today. 

Theatrical drama, acting, and comedy (a type of drama). 

Philosophies of Aristotle, Socrates, Plato

Ionian, Doric and Corinthian architecture


literary classics such as Iliad and Odyssey, myths, fables, poetry and mythology

----------


## Sensuikan San

All of the above ...

plus ....

Souvlaki and the bouzouki ...!

W

----------


## Clawn

I too think that all of those listed were great contributions, but I have to put the philosophies of Socrates, Plato, and Aristotle were the most valuable. (Simply because of my great interest in philosophies of various historical figures)

----------


## Maciamo

Why did you make a one-choice poll ?

----------


## Zauriel

Because I forgot to click the multiple choice option.

----------


## Miss_apollo7

I have voted for The Odyssey and The Illiad.....great literary classics which I always enjoy reading!! :Wavey:

----------


## Duo

I voted for philososphy....

----------


## Kivanch K

The greatest contribution of Greeks to the world is the question "Why?" Thanks to Thales.

Kalispera to neighbours.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

My vote was for philosophy.

----------


## ^ lynx ^

Philosophy. The origins of today's science.

----------


## Rastko Pocesta

Philosophy and Democracy.

----------


## Imperium Romanorum

architectura and Philosophy

----------


## Riccardo

Every culture is extraordinary in some way, I have great admiration for the ancient Chinese culture for instance, but I think that Greeks gave to the world more than the single things you can vote in this pool...They gave the shape and the basis for the great things later developed in the Western World.
Greek philosophy opens your mind to the world, it's great variety of thought is amazing; and I even think that Greek religion (or mythology) is one of the most intelligent kind of spirituality that humans delivered to the world.

----------


## Hal Fao

Hellenic civilization is a generator of thoughts, feelings and human morality.
It is our beloved inexhaustible fountain where we can cease our thirst.

----------


## hope

Democracy, science and literature. 

Also the philosophers and geographers like Eratosthenes, Diodorus, Aristotle and my favourite Ptolemy.

----------


## AdeoF

Philosophy and Democracy has got my vote :)

----------


## oriental

Too bad math and science was included. I heard wrestling will be taken off Olympics. Wasn't wrestling one of the original sports in Olympics?

----------


## Francisus

The fact that wrestling is removed from the olympics is a joke honestly it just is.

----------


## albanopolis

I would say the greatest Greek contribution is the Trojan Horse. Without them would be no name for the computer viruses now. They also taught the world how to stick their noses to the other countries bussines. They got once a blody nose from Turkey. They also contributed to he financial sector experimentin how it feels to live with the other peoples money. They learned that doing that you can get chocked. Many ancient Greek achievments are exagerations, since they were in fact no Greek. They were in many ways arab achievments.

----------


## Yetos

Mathew 7:6

----------


## joker2013

i think it's the method of thinking.

god bless everyone. ^_^

----------


## johnpfmcguire

Democracy does not mean rule of the people.
Democracy means rule of representatives.
Republic means rule of the people.
Do not believe a word the globalists tell you.

----------


## LeBrok

> Democracy does not mean rule of the people.
> Democracy means rule of representatives.
> Republic means rule of the people.
> Do not believe a word the globalists tell you.


What is the definition of globalists?

----------


## Yetos

> Democracy does not mean rule of the people.
> Democracy means rule of representatives.
> Republic means rule of the people.
> Do not believe a word the globalists tell you.


I think you are confusing USA political parties, with the political system

----------


## Petros Houhoulis

> Democracy does not mean rule of the people.
> Democracy means rule of representatives.
> Republic means rule of the people.
> Do not believe a word the globalists tell you.


Actually it's the other way around. Democracy meant direct rule of the people. Ancient Athenians voted en masse for every law and political decision. The Republic is a Latin word and meant rule of the Senate, which was representatives. Nowadays the name "Democracy" is largely symbolic, no country in the world demands from its' citizens to vote every single political decision and law.

----------

